# Frage zum Wasserfarn



## Boxerfan (25. Okt. 2011)

Kann Wasserfarn im Teich überwintern oder sollte man ihn rausnehmen?


----------



## karsten. (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Wasserfarn*

Hallo

deffiniere Wasserfarn !

hat der auch einen Nomenklaturnamen ?

mfG


----------



## Boxerfan (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Wasserfarn*

Sorry, kenne ihn nur unter dem Namen Wasserfarn, und irgendwelche Lateinischen Begriffe sind nicht mein Ding.


----------



## karsten. (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Wasserfarn*

nadannzeigdochmal


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Wasserfarn*

Hi Dietmar,

also was mir an "Wasserfarnen" im Teich spontan einfällt sind:

__ Algenfarn (Azolla) - nicht winterhart

__ Pillenfarn (Pilularia globulifera) - voll winterhart

__ Kleefarn (Marsilea-Arten) - der heimische ist winterhart, die anderen nicht

Schwimmfarn (Salvinia-Arten) - nicht winterhart, überwintern nur wie bei __ Wasserhyazinte oder __ Wassersalat möglich

__ Sumpflappenfarn (Thelypteris palustris) - voll winterhart

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Wasserfarn*

Hallo,

mir fällt noch Onoclea sensibilis (__ Perlfarn) ein. Ich würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn __ Farne für leicht feuchte Böden auch unter dem Fantasienamen Wasserfarn verkauft werden. 

Auch wenn lateinische Name im ersten Moment schwierig wirken, sie sind es nicht und sie sind einfach unverzichtbar sobald man über Pflanzen mit anderen sprechen will.


----------



## Boxerfan (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Wasserfarn*

Hallo,
erst einmal Danke für eure Bemühungen mir zu helfen. Es ist ein Schwimmfarn, also wie frank schon schrieb nicht winterfest


----------

